
What I learned from visualizing Hillary Clinton’s leaked emails - koolba
https://medium.com/@cesifoti/what-i-learned-from-visualizing-hillary-clintons-leaked-emails-d13a0908e05e
======
pbarnes_1
Not Hillary Clinton's emails. Podesta's emails.

